# Polished Bliss: Show Prep. for a Rallye Car....



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

.....A Golf G60 Rallye that is 

This stunning car was detailed by myself back in March and Kenny wanted the car to look at its best for the up and coming Editon 38 Show as there was some slight marring that had crept back into the paintwork, so it was a rare days work for me on a Saturday, with kenny lending a hand also. Usually i dont like working weekends but when its a car as rare as this one i'll make an exception, especially as it gains us good publicity when its at shows etc :thumb: 

As always, the car is never that dirty and this is how it arrived on Sat morning:










The wash stage was the usual process which i'm sure most of you will be aware of by now (if not then feel free to ask) and the wheels were cleaned with Menzerna's 7.5 Tyre and Wheel Gel, although these were going to be taken off the car once inside anyways, so i paid attention to the faces mainly  The car was then dried off with the leaf blower and taped up as usual.

As the marring and swirling was very light i didnt bother with any pics as it wasnt much to show, and I worked round the car with the Rotary, polishing pad and Menz Finishing Polish @1500rpm's.

As i did this, Kenny removed the wheels and gave them a thorough clean, using a combination of Menz 7.5, Tar & Glue remover,Blackfire's heavy and fine cut compounds and Megs NXT metal polysh. They were then sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant and the tyres dressed with Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel,

*Before*:










*After*:










It showed just how intricate the wheels were and how much effort Kenny put into them because by the time he'd done them all i'd pretty much completed all the machine polishing!

There were a couple of areas on the car that needed more than polishing though.

First up was the tailgate - shorter number plates had been fitted and somehow while removing the sticky fixers Kenny managed to inflict some deep scratches into the paint (slap on the back of the head for that one! ):










These were sanded with Megs 3000 Unigrit that had been soaked in water/shampoo plus for a couple of hours:










Then the sanding marks were polished out with Menz 3.02:










There was also a scratch on the drivers rear quarter that needed sanded too, no pics of the scratch as the camera wouldnt focus on it properly:

*Before*:










*After*:










All polishing dust was then removed with the Zymöl Duster as usual before i HD Cleansed the paintwork. This was then followed up with Zymöl Vintage applied by applicator pad, this was applied to the whole car and then buffed off straight after as it was particularly hot in the unit yesterday so i didnt want to risk it being difficult to buff off, which it wasnt 

While the wax did its thing and released any remaining oils (i rarely see any to be honest!) Kenny polished up his tailpipes with blackfires metal polishes and 3000grit paper, then cleaned his glass with HD Cleanse.

I dressed the engine bay with Aerospace 303 (and polished a few areas by hand with IP) which had been washed with Meguiars Super Degreaser during the wash stage.

The distributor was covered up before spraying the entire bay with SD and left for approx 30 secs, agitating the areas around the gearbox etc with a MF mitt - it was then rinsed off with the pressure washer.

*Before*:










*After*:





































I then gave the car a final wipe down with Last Touch (Field Glaze was initially used but it was very difficult to buff off, i think it was starting to freeze as the fridge we keep the Zymöl in gets VERY cold lol) and we then got camera happy 

Enjoy :thumb:



































































































































































We spent around 11 hours on the car yesterday and hopefully it'll continue to win some more trophies in the future, hopefully its nice weather for all you dubbers down at Ed38 too :thumb:

Thanks to Kenny for letting me work on such a great car (its still one of my favourites) and thanks to all who read this write up :wave: 

P.S - hopefully the car passes judgement to all that will go "swirl spotting" when they see it at Ed38...


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Stunning!!!!!!!! :doublesho

What's the sheet thing underneath the car in the 1st pic?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

WOW amazing Clark :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome stuff mate, one to look out for at E38!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Stunning!!!!!!!! :doublesho
> 
> What's the sheet thing underneath the car in the 1st pic?


I'm sure you've been told this 100 times Gaz....

Its a bund which catches all the water, we then pump it into the big tank.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Ahh yes sorry my mistake. Do you filter/recycle it? Or use it for other things in the unit, flushing toilets etc? 

Gaz


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

really enjoyed working along side you bud, and you may have noticed that I was a bit quiet at the end.... this was due to being VERY happy and a little lost for words, the paint just looked soooo wet!

superb shots, all mine came out naff, wish I'd remembered to charge my DSLR:wall: 

looking forward to next years project eh?:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice again Clark, bet Kenny's well happy with the results, stunning Rallye, one of my favourites! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Jeez, that is a stunning car! Some lovely details on it - love the paint chip protectors around the rear arches - carbon goodness 

Top job on the correction work!


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

clark you are the man, great work on an awsome motor.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

G60 VV said:


> looking forward to next years project eh?:thumb:


I'm up for the job if you are, few more trophies guaranteed if we were to go ahead with it i think  :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning results!

Its really nice to see a classic like that looking better then when it left the factory.


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

Clark said:


> I'm up for the job if you are, few more trophies guaranteed if we were to go ahead with it i think  :thumb:


or winter project?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

G60 VV said:


> or winter project?


We'll talk about it


----------



## loafy (Sep 20, 2006)

travelled in this car to holland a month back, 2nd favourite car in the whole world.

also claimed best vag car in scotland at vagfest!!

best vw around at present and sure to be another winner this weekend!!


----------



## loafy (Sep 20, 2006)

also i member we stopped at tesco's in cumbernauld and the people just drew to it, again stunning stunning car!!!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Gorgeous!!!

lol @ Gaz - i've seen you ask the same question about that mat on nearly all Clarks threads


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats a beautiful example. Great work


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow that looks cracking, lovely shots of that really cool car, Very very nice :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

amazing work on such a cracking mk2 rallye i love these cars dont see many as mint as that tho


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

Stunning car, stunning 

/looks into trip to PB HQ


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice vehicle and the contidion it's in is incredable. That engine compartment is a beatifull sight.

Question, why not sure Vintage on it? Just wondering that's all.

As always Clark, great write up and a great detail thank you for sharing.


----------



## emmanuelv (Aug 2, 2007)

Just plain wonderful !


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, superb work, awesome car


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Hopefully more prizes for Kenny! Car looks absolutely lush.

Top stuff


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking job as usual


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

love it. stand clear of that rally! see u at e38 kenny


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

What a fabulous looking car and a great detail Clark


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

That is one stunning looking car, and as always looks a hundred percent better after Clark's work -- the flake in some of those shots is fantastic and as Kenny said - soooooo wet.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Lovely little tidy up (12 hours!)

A truly superb example of a great motor. Nice to see you still get so much pleasure from your work Clark


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice work, i'll be sending lots of people to look at this car at the weekend to show them what a detail should look like. Saw it last weekend 6months after its last detail and still looked fresh. Always a treat to see your work Clark:thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks most excellent. I cant remember the last time I saw one of these cars on the road.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

1 of only 2 VW's I do like the look of.:thumb:


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

stunning work


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cracking work there, that car looks stunning. :thumb:


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Lovley finish the car looks really first calss. Well done.


----------



## ChriS3 (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks good as ever guys. It'll be interesting to see how you find the Vintage compared to the Carbon.

Kenny, I'm still trying to get down to E38 on Saturday, but I won't be able to take Monday off.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Stunning car and awesome detail! Hopefully I can make E38 too


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome car and work:thumb: Mate of mine imported one of these from Germany back in the 90s. Annoying that VW never built any for the UK market.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks amazing. The only other rallye ive seen was a light blue one owned by a lad in stratford. It had a blue/gold flip paint or couldve just been a blue pearl. Either way it looked good but yours is better.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Nica said:


> Very nice vehicle and the contidion it's in is incredable. That engine compartment is a beatifull sight.
> 
> Question, why not sure Vintage on it? Just wondering that's all.
> 
> As always Clark, great write up and a great detail thank you for sharing.


not sure what you mean mate? are you asking why i didnt use vintage? if so, then that is actually what we used lol...


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

excellent work and very nice car, can see why it won best paint


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

ChriS3 said:


> Looks good as ever guys. It'll be interesting to see how you find the Vintage compared to the Carbon.
> 
> Kenny, I'm still trying to get down to E38 on Saturday, but I won't be able to take Monday off.


Nice one Chris, put you down for the Dubforce stand?



scooby73 said:


> Awesome car and work:thumb: Mate of mine imported one of these from Germany back in the 90s. Annoying that VW never built any for the UK market.


there were 70 which came to the UK, but even these were LHD, and were SE models with leccy windows and mirrors.

thanks of all the great comments folk and if your at the show, feel free to come over for a yap.:thumb:


----------



## ChriS3 (Feb 28, 2007)

G60 VV said:


> Nice one Chris, put you down for the Dubforce stand?


Sounds good, but I won't be in a dub, and there won't be any forced induction on my car (not for a while anyway).


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

See you over the weekend Kenny.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

That is rather nice!


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Clark said:


> not sure what you mean mate? are you asking why i didnt use vintage? if so, then that is actually what we used lol...


oh my bad, just went back and read the entire thing again and I must have mist it...sorry....umm...looks good


----------



## blair (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow. Amazing


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

gobsmackingly awesome :thumb:


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

Damn thats nice


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

A20 LEE said:


> Nice work, i'll be sending lots of people to look at this car at the weekend to show them what a detail should look like. Saw it last weekend 6months after its last detail and still looked fresh. Always a treat to see your work Clark:thumb:


Cheers Lee, its good to know our work is up to standards :thumb:

There's still a few bits here and there that i'd like to improve but time just wouldnt allow it this time round 

To be fair, Kenny did tremendously well to keep the marring to a minimum considering he hasnt got a foam gun (yet) and the wash facilities at various shows aint always ideal....


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Clark said:


> and the wash facilities at various shows aint always ideal....


At leeds i took 2 buckets and a watering can! Did a pre-rinse with the watering can, did a 2 bucket wash and refilled the watering can and sheeted the car. People were bemused at first then, asked loads of questions :lol:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Exactly what we did when we took mine to Edition and TRAX last year! Got to love watering cans for this type of weekend away!


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Stunning dude,
i was gutted i couldnt make the show, was hopping to go and see alot of nice cars,


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow wow wow.
That car has now secured a place in my Dream Garage, right next to the Integrale.

Good work, btw


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

A20 LEE said:


> At leeds i took 2 buckets and a watering can! Did a pre-rinse with the watering can, did a 2 bucket wash and refilled the watering can and sheeted the car. People were bemused at first then, asked loads of questions :lol:


fortunately due to coming down the road on the saturday it got the main wash then a Matt's house, but at the show and every show I always continue to do the 2 buckets, get a bit of grief for it too, but it's the only way I will ever wash a car since starting it!
Walking back and fore accross all that mud was a bit of a nightmare though



Benn said:


> Stunning dude,
> i was gutted i couldnt make the show, was hopping to go and see alot of nice cars,


If your meaing E38 Benn, it's this coming weekend:thumb:


----------



## ZSimon (May 30, 2006)

stunning car always thought so especially on those wheels. And as always cracking work Clark looking forward to getting mine redone in a couple weeks


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

G60 VV said:


> If your meaing E38 Benn, it's this coming weekend:thumb:


is it? thought it had been and gone... and i'm at trax this weekend


----------



## Djw John (Aug 8, 2007)

Just stunning, the car, the mods, the condtion all of it!!


----------



## bud man (Mar 30, 2007)

nice finish there mate :thumb:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

wish I was coming to E38 now.

Stunning...


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Wow thats looks amazing, I'm going to e38, will be looking out for this


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Stunning car and work!!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome car and finish... Clark your work never fails top amaze me !

Let us know how the car gets on Kenny... be nice to hear if it wins anymore trophys !


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

n_d_fox said:


> Awesome car and finish... Clark your work never fails top amaze me !
> 
> Let us know how the car gets on Kenny... be nice to hear if it wins anymore trophys !


Thanks very much 

I rekon we could spend another day or 2 on the car to get it completely flawless but in general its pretty good i'd say, and given the time we had on Sat we did ok


----------



## Bern (Feb 22, 2006)

Amazing!

Not sure if someones mentioned it already, because i cant be bothered to read all 7 pages!! but i'm loving the carbon oil filler cap!


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Not much I can add to that. I have already drooled over this car in the scratched wheels thread. 

It looks EVEN better now!

Loving Polished Bliss's work and the Rallye :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

very clean, looks like a showroom car now but better


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Looks lush!

Hope to see this on the weekend


----------



## Gunner (May 14, 2007)

those alloys are gorgeous what make are they


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

They're works alloys, apparantly they're the only set of wheels in those fitment in the world, so Kenny told me anyways!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

stunning car and detail


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

Bern said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Not sure if someones mentioned it already, because i cant be bothered to read all 7 pages!! but i'm loving the carbon oil filler cap!


also got Carbon water bottle cap, and cover, and carbon boost pipe, 'A', 'B' & 'C' pilllers, int. door handles, ext. door handle inserts, gearknob, glovebox, with more carbon being made as we speak



Clark said:


> They're works alloys, apparantly they're the only set of wheels in those fitment in the world, so Kenny told me anyways!


They were going to be the only set in the world of that fitment of 4x100 when I ordered them, but sadly due to having to wait 5 months for them, during this time another set were ordered from the UK and came at the same time, albeit differant sizes and all silver, But they were the first set 4x100 and also the 1st set ever on a VW in Europe, as they are already 5x100 in the US. these are 7.5 x17 fronts and 9x17 rears.

http://www.vipstyle.co.uk/Work Alloy Wheels - VS Series, VS-SS, VS-XX, VS-KF, VS-TX.htm


----------



## skauldy (May 14, 2007)

Clark said:


> They're works alloys, apparantly they're the only set of wheels in those fitment in the world, so Kenny told me anyways!


Thank's clark ,see now if they will fit my golf :thumb:


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

$HIT THE BED! 

That is amazing, and now I want one! 

AWESOME


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A stunning motor and a awesome detail


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Stunning rallye. I was parked across from this at Vagfest and it is truely awesome.


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

PhatPhil said:


> Stunning rallye. I was parked across from this at Vagfest and it is truely awesome.


what were you in mate?


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

love the look ,looks nice with the wider rear wheels


----------



## Gunn79 (Sep 9, 2007)

Great work, and a very nice motor.


----------



## Craigsax (Dec 13, 2006)

serious piece of kit, top notch again clark


----------

